# wow aethril rang 2



## Premker (13. August 2017)

Hallo liebe Mitspieler,

 ich frage mich, wie ich bei Kräuterkunde mit Aethril den Rang 2 und 3 erlangen kann. Nach Rang 1 habe ich keine Quest mehr bekommen.

Wie gehts also weiter? Weiß das jemand?

Liebe Grüße

Premker


----------

